# You cannot weary nor wear Him out!



## JM (Apr 10, 2010)

You cannot weary nor wear Him out!

gracegems.org

(Mary Winslow, "Life in Jesus")

The humble, penitential, minute
confession of sin will . . .
keep the conscience tender,
create a watchful spirit within,
sanctify the heart, and
draw us closer and closer to the Cross,
and to the Christ of the Cross.

Thus go to Jesus.


He is with you . . .
in all your concerns,
in all your trials,
in all your blessings,
in all your sorrows and
in all your joys.


His dear eye is ever upon you for good.


He loved you with an everlasting love, and
with loving kindness drew you to Himself.

Veil no secrets from Him.

Keep an open heart with Christ.

If your love is cold, He will warm it.

If your spirit is depressed, He will raise it.

If your corruptions are strong, He will subdue them.

The oftener you come the more welcome you will be.


*You cannot weary nor wear Him out!*


----------

